# الاخوه المتميزين في الهندسه الصناعيه... الرججججججججججاء المساعده!



## raidan (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم،

المهندسين الكرام،

اولاً: كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة حلول الشهر المبارك

ثانياً: اقوم حالياً بإعداد بحث عن *التصنيع المرن او الرشيق*. إحدى النقاط الاساسيه للبحث، هي تطبيق هذه الطريقه الإداريه في المصانع العربيه. وصلت إلى طريق مسدود حيث إنني لم استطع حتى الان العثور على اي شركه، مصنع...الخ لديها تجارب في هذا المجال. ارجوكم ان تمدوني بشيء بسيط من علمكم وخبرتكم وإعطائي اسم اي شركه او مصنع يتبع هذه المبادئ التصنيعيه وجزاكم الله خير.

ريدان عبدالله


----------



## raidan (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء من الاخوه الإهتمام 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهاجر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس ريدان‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على طرح هذا الموضوع المميز

وبإذن الله ستجد الإجابة من المهتمين بالموضوع‎ ‎


----------



## هيثم العودان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

salam 3lekm

would you mind to give more details like the engish name? of this method .


----------



## raidan (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي هيثم العودان،

الاسم الانجليزي هو Lean Management او Lean Production.


----------



## هيثم العودان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

salam 3lekm

dear radin,

I believe there is no single arabian factory uses this techniqe, becuase it is an advace termonology to be applyed in our industrial enviroment ( I think even SABIC do not use this method),but the best way is to find a case study and work your project on it.

best regards,


----------

